
County of Santa Clara Identifies Two Early Covid-19 Deaths at Home Feb 6 and 17 - skmurphy
https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/press-release-04-21-20-early.aspx
======
skmurphy
key graf

"The Medical Examiner-Coroner performed autopsies on two individuals who died
at home on February 6, 2020 and February 17, 2020. Samples from the two
individuals were sent to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Today, the Medical Examiner-Coroner received confirmation from the CDC that
tissue samples from both cases are positive for SARS-CoV-2 (the virus that
causes COVID-19)."

